# sandbox:main  signal SIGQUIT already had a handler ...

## diseuiacrio

da qualche giorno mi appare spesso (durante le compilazioni o con equery) questo messaggio. Cosa significa?

----------

## bandreabis

Anche a me..

Riesumo il topic.

Qualche suggerimento?

----------

## mack1

Ciao sono stati aperti alcuni bug in relazione al vostro errore (in sostanza si dice di ignorare l'errore che sparirà in una futura versione di sandbox):

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=285341

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=278990

Mentre qui https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-783728-highlight-sandbox+handler.html?sid=6c871928703260be994c00464da019f3 pare abbiano risolto il problema:

```

hash -r 

env-update 

source /etc/profile 

```

Comunque proverei riemergendo sandbox && revdep-rebuild, posto che da quello che ho capito, l'errore si può bellamente ignorare!!

Ciao

----------

